# Where do you buy your music?



## zootMutant (Jun 24, 2018)

The last thread I see with this title was from 8 years ago. A lot can happen in 8 years: streaming, for one.

Do you purchase your music as CDs? Digital format for downloading? On-line streaming? Who do you buy your music from?

Cheers,
zoot


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

Most of the music I buy is in the form of tickets to concerts or scores from sheetmusicplus. Streaming on premium online services is also good fun. Sometimes I buy opera DVDs from actual shops, same as CDs, but this isn't how I primarily purchase music.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

It depends. The only physical discs I try to purchase these days are multi-channel SACDs (which are rarely available for download) and occasionally luxurious box sets from my favorite composers/artists. Other than that, I try to buy everything in a digital format and store it on my NAS. There are a variety of online sources for digital purchases; Presto Classical may have the largest selection, but I also buy some from Chandos, HDTracks, and Pristine Classical. For stuff that's not available for download purchase, I'll usually buy the discs, rip them, and then resell the discs at a loss (so I'm still paying for the content).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I only buy physical cds. So many people say the cd is dead, but not in the classical area. I have no interest in downloading. My cd collection is vast and should cd production completely cease, no worry here. My only concern is having a player to put them it. Getting a decent cd player these days is a problem.

Where do I buy? Amazon, Berkshire Record Outlet, Pristine, jpc (Germany) and Arkivmusic. And more and more, Ebay. For new classical releases, the best source by far is Records International out of Tucson. They get new, rare music that you can't easily find anywhere else.

Used book stores also seem to carry some classical, but rarely do I find anything worth taking.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Physical CD's from Amazon, Discogs, and third party sellers. Beats the stores here in price and selection. A lot stingier now with a bigger collection, and I don't regret buying the CD's I choose to buy, now with Spotify to filter through. Used to be hit or miss, with only a biased record /cd buying guide. I noticed they don't even sell these guides in the bookstores I go to anymore.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mostly Amazon and Ebay, but also Dearborn Music (real brick and mortar store), library sales, occasionally elsewhere.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I buy almost exclusively Vinyl these days and only the odd CD that I can not get in the black stuff............


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I buy from a classical music cd shop, the last one in the entire region. I browse, and talk to the people who work there. They order CDs for me too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mostly CD's, from internet (jpc, German amazon) and increasingly second-hand from thrift stores for ridiculously low prices.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

When I buy CDs they will most likely be used from Amazon, eBay or Discogs - I generally check out the offers on all three before choosing. I look for the cheapest in at least good condition and avoid certain large sellers (after many bad experiences with them). The prices for used CDs do fluctuate so I sometimes wait for a price fall. I do also occasionally buy downloads if the price is right. But if a download becomes essential to me I will want to replace it with a proper CD. 

I used to buy a lot - so many things appealed and I never knew what I would want to listen to when - partly as compensation for not being able to attend concerts so often (and not infrequently being somewhat uninspired by what was on offer). But these days I don't have so much money and anyway feel it is time to really get to know the CDs I have! I don't do streaming too much because I travel a lot.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Amazon -- LPs, CDs and downloads; used CD and vinyl stores including Flat, Black and Circular (East Lansing), Wazoo and Encore Records (Ann Arbor) and Dearborn Music; ebay; CD and LP and Discogs for used media, mostly LPs; Classics Online for downloads. 

Like others my preference is for LPs that never returned in other media though I occasionally buy a used CD. I bought 2 new CDs in the last year and nothing new via download.

I don't find streaming any value whatsoever; to me it's like paying to listen to the radio. I also don't like the quality I receive from "free" streams.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

CDs form the bulk of my purchases, from Amazon & marketplace, MDT and occasionally Presto. I buy lossless downloads, mainly from Chandos, Presto and Hyperion. I very occasionally buy secondhand LPs of stuff I can't get otherwise. I have a subscription to Spotify and at £9.99 per month it saves me money. I use to listen to stuff I like but not enough to buy or am seriously considering buying. Often with the latter I end up not purchasing a CD or download. The sound quality is more than adequate for the purpose.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> I buy from a classical music cd shop, the last one in the entire region. I browse, and talk to the people who work there. *They order CDs for me too*.


Yep. I am going to Dearborn Music tomorrow to pick up the DVD I ordered through them.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Most of the time one of these three options:

1. Cds and digital music from Amazon
2. Digital Music directly from labels like Pristine Classical and Hyperion
3. Out of print cds from Arkivmusic


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I prefer CDs, and I order from Amazon, and sometimes, but rarely, my local Barnes and Noble has something interesting. Nashville has an incredible used CD store, and I do a lot of impulse buying there. 

I have some downloads, but I don't seem to listen to them that much. If I can't see it, I tend to overlook it.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

CDs, digital stuff and scores from Amazon and eBay, and occasionally Sheet Music Plus. There is a decent sheet music store where I live that I get piano scores from occasionally, but disappointingly few CD stores with decent classical selections, but they are the bee's knees if you like country music (yuck).


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

As a long-time subscriber to the download site eMusic, I have a very good deal that means albums are a lot cheaper than elsewhere. They have many of the big independent classical labels - Chandos, Naxos, BIS, CPO, Glossa...
For other stuff it's usually downloads from Presto or Hyperion. And the occasional CD, either second-hand or if I'm in a position to support a non-online retailer.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Mostly CD's from Archive Music. Sometimes Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

New CDs are often cheapest from Amazon because I get free shipping as a prime subscriber. More often than not I get a used CD from Amazon marketplace. Occasionally I find a bargain on importcds.com or arkivmusic.com. Recently I've started getting FLAC downloads from hyperion's web site or Presto Classical.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazon or Target (if they have exclusive bonus tracks) for physical CDs


----------

